# Would you grant a waiver ...



## e hilton (Jun 6, 2019)

Following up on a duscussion here about the number if required restrooms ... here's my situation.   We have a bank branch in an old shopping center that is finally going to be completdly redeveloped after 10 years of talk by the landlord/developer.  Its to the point that the developer has submitted their final plans to the county and are waiting for approval.  As is typical, the SC is anchored by a large grocery store that does not want to shut down for 2 yrs, so the construction is going to be phased.  We are on one end and the plan us to relocate us to a vacant space on the other end to make room for them to demo our part and startbuilding thd new grocery store.  When that is complete we will move into new space adjacent to the new gricery store, and they will tear down the rest of the old buildings and build new.  

So heres the situation.  The space we are moving to only has one restroom.  (It doesnt meet ADA but that will be corrected).  Knowing that we will only be there 2 yrs and the building will be torn down when we leave, we are reluctant to spend substantial money to add a second restroom.  According to the IBC we only need one, but the IPC requires two.  I want to request a waiver on the second restroom.  Whats the chances it will be granted.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2019)

I'd say that your chances are pretty good if you wait a couple years.  One bathroom in a large grocery store doesn't cut it.  But then it might swing on factors beyond the control of the building department.  I have witnessed substantial sales tax producers get away with stuff.  It all Depends.


----------



## steveray (Jun 7, 2019)

What's the occupant load? Our State often mods down the fixture count.....


----------



## e hilton (Jun 7, 2019)

ICE said:


> One bathroom in a large grocery store doesn't cut it..



Im not asking about the grocery store, i am involved with a 2,300 sf bank branch.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Im not asking about the grocery store, i am involved with a 2,300 sf bank branch.


Well then, I have never used a bathroom in a bank.  I usually just make a deposit and leave.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 7, 2019)

I never was good at guessing what the appeals board will decide.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2019)

e hilton said:


> According to the IBC we only need one, but the IPC requires two



The IBC and the IPC use the same tables so I do not understand the conflict. Can you reference the code sections in conflict?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 7, 2019)

ICE said:


> Well then, I have never used a bathroom in a bank.  I usually just make a deposit and leave.



I have direct deposit! I no longer go to the bank.

Do you remember before you were married and you'd have about three parole checks in your wallet and you told by accounting to deposit those check cuz they can't balance the books?..... ahh... those were the days!


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2019)

I haven't been on parole in a long time but I don't remember getting checks.  Maybe they owe me.  Where can I find out about that?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 7, 2019)

I kan't type worth crap!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Or spel


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes those where the days. I could pay my auto insurance by the year instead of monthly.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok, maybe i mis-stated my situation.  Lemme try again.  The issue is needing separate restrooms for “each sex”.  IPC requires separate if more than 15 occupants, IBC threshold is 25.  2015 IPC 403.2


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2019)

What was the space used for previously?

If it is not a substantial change of use, we would not care.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 7, 2019)

fatboy said:


> What was the space used for previously?
> 
> If it is not a substantial change of use, we would not care.



It was also a branch bank.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2019)

You shouldn't need to ask for a "waiver" then, not a change of use.


----------



## Yikes (Jun 7, 2019)

ICE said:


> Well then, I have never used a bathroom in a bank.  I usually just make a deposit and leave.



You mean you just made your steaming hot "deposit" right at the teller window?!


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2019)

2015 Virginia Plumbing Code
How many occupants do you have?
403.2 Separate Facilities 2. Separate facilities shall not be required in structures or tenant spaces with a total occupant load, including both employees and customers, of 15 or fewer occupants


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2019)

So it is not a change of use so the existing building code will permit a 20% increase in the occupant load before you are required to increase the fixture count to the current requirements.
IMHO you are good with one unisex restroom
2012 IEBC
SECTION 810
PLUMBING
810.1 Minimum fixtures.
Where the occupant load of the story is increased by more than 20 percent, plumbing fixtures for the story shall be provided in quantities specified in the International Plumbing Code based on the increased occupant load.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 7, 2019)

Mark ... the soace is 2,296 sf so at 100sf/person we have an occupant load of 23 ... well above 15.  

MT ... not familiar with the IEBC, and the local jurisdiction uses the IPC.  WSSC if anyone recognizes that.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 10, 2019)

WSSC = NoVA = not much leeway in my experience.


----------



## e hilton (Jun 11, 2019)

Ok, i know everyone is on pins & needles waiting to hear how it came out.   We actually got an answer a lot quicker than i expected.  It turns out the jurisdiction adopted the 2018 ipc about 2 months ago, and there is an exception in 403.2 that allows businesses to have just one restroom for up to 25. We will have 23 so we're good to go.


----------

